# Takashi Amano -  SUMIDA AQUARIUM - display  tanks



## clonitza (10 May 2012)

Just wondering what tools they'll use to trim the carpet plants 

*Part 1*


More to come, English subtitles from May 22nd

Some info here:
http://forum.indoaquascape.com/showthre ... e-Aquarium

Mike


----------



## clonitza (11 May 2012)

Part 2


----------



## viktorlantos (11 May 2012)

This is shocking  They did what they usually do in 120-180cm but in 7m.... They do not fear to use this much light over the tank. I think that's the big difference compare to any other giant planted tanks what we've seen before.

Amazing team effort. I am glad i was not the one who had to fix the plant on the wood on the first vid and do the carpet planting here on the second.


----------



## Calzone (11 May 2012)

Jeez!  If you had that in your house you'd never leave!   Awesome, just the sheer scale, the ridiculous number of fish, the perfection....  (the outrageous cost!!!!)

Having said that it would never have got past the HSE assessment in this country - I swear I thought someone was going to lose an eye, and clearly their DSE ergonomic assessor needs a good talking to......


----------



## clonitza (12 May 2012)

And the part 3


I really like the quality of the tank, never seen a rimless one like that before.
Regarding the light I think they measured it to match the one on smaller size aquariums.


----------



## Ady34 (12 May 2012)

The stuff of dreams...


----------



## mvasingh (12 May 2012)

How on earth are they going to do the plant maintenance on these?

Mike


----------



## Ady34 (12 May 2012)

mvasingh said:
			
		

> How on earth are they going to do the plant maintenance on these?
> 
> Mike


 
SCUBA DIVING!   8)


----------



## clonitza (12 May 2012)




----------



## sdlra (13 May 2012)

have to say enjoyed watching the videos


----------



## Wally (13 May 2012)

Great video's,I love the wood scaped tank but I am not a fan of the mountain inspired tanks as I can't see the point of creating a non aquatic scene in an aquarium as impressive as they are.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2012)

Is it me or the videos don't work anymore


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 May 2012)

Something fishy is going on because, apparently, the videos are "private" all of a sudden!!!


----------



## clonitza (30 May 2012)

The original videos are down for a week or so, but you could search them on their channel if you want, they were uploaded again ...

Anyway since I'm here here are the first two ones in english ..


----------



## RobS (31 May 2012)

What money can buy  Would of loved to see a really heavy planted tank with a tank that size.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2012)

RobS said:
			
		

> What money can buy


On my budget maybe the t-shirt and keyring lol


----------



## Mark Evans (31 May 2012)

They've probably uploaded, and not made private (that was the intention i think)

I did it once with a Tropica video and forgot to press the 'unlisted' button. i had a few hundred views and comments, before i realised. I was nearly in trouble for that   

Anyway, i've seen the full videos before removel, and i have to say, this puts Amano up into the land of the aquascaping Gods. The `iwagumi is just.....I have no words to decribe.

Plants growing that well, in that size tank?? The layout is just amazing too.


----------



## dantra (31 May 2012)

Vol. 3 and Vol. 4 don't have any subtitles yet however here they are for your viewing pleasure   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQakiH94YxY *Vol. 3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7P0sxhyVYA *Vol. 4*

Dan


----------



## Aquadream (31 May 2012)

I have heard  a while ago someone saying - When one have nothing more to say talks a lot.
This big tanks look to me a lot like - When one have nothing to show makes huge aquariums.

I don't mean to be the black sheep here, but it would be fair to say that in such big aquariums layout could have been more creative and different, not simply to look like over sized small aquascape.
The scale in the two scapes is insignificant in comparison to the tank size.

Of course the plant growth quality is outstanding as always. That's where Amano is a small God. No questions there.


----------



## clonitza (7 Jun 2012)




----------



## viktorlantos (28 Oct 2013)

Cheers guys, i had a little time and color corrected my shots from the Japan trip back in sept-oct.

The reason why i am posting this because on larger resolution this is clearly visible how mind blowing are these tanks.
Perfect plant health, super clean sands everywhere. Just looking at all these Microsorums and you do not find a single black leaf. And these are real giants to handle.
Half of these tanks are a year old now. I remember the time when ADA set up the first giant in Sumida with all those "stadium lights"  We were scared how this will work on the long term. But they do. Truly inspirational pieces.

Anyway just to have it on record here they are, enjoy 


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


SUMIDA AQUARIUM - RELOADED by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## foxfish (28 Oct 2013)

Cleaner than a operating surgery!
Quite spectacular in every way


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2013)

truly amazing, i swear one day ill manage to keep pinna compact like that.


----------



## TOO (28 Oct 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, Viktor. Amazing tanks, but amazing photography skills as well. What camera do you use?

Thomas


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Oct 2013)

TOO said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Viktor. Amazing tanks, but amazing photography skills as well. What camera do you use?
> 
> Thomas


 
This was a Canon 5D Mark III with my old 17-40 f4 lens.
Unfortunately because of the travel i was not able to use tripod. I only had the camera and a few lens with me.

But Canon 5D Mark III did very well on focusing. I shoot many of these stuff in auto focus mode! Which i rarely do otherwise. But since we had a very limited time i had to do that fast.
The focus worked nicely and quickly in this dark room  I guess my old 5D Mark II would fail this test.


----------

